# Transmisson Fluid



## specvchick07 (Sep 16, 2009)

Okay so where do I change the transmisson fluid at..I cant find it...i have a 06 spec v.And what kind of stuff do I use...does it matter what kind?And how much?After my car sits over night and I pull out of my driveway in first then when I go to 2nd it wants to grind and barely wants to go in but after that its fine...its like it just has to be broke in or something.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

You have the 6sp manual shift box 
this is from the FSM.
Manual transaxle fluid (MTF) 4 1/4 pt 
ELF XT4447 M+ 75W-80 or API GL-4,
Viscosity SAE 75W-80
This happens to be the same spec as my B14's
So I recommend a good manual only synthetic Oil.
this is more expensive but has helped or solved my shifting issues in the past including the sluggish shift when cold.
I use Redline MT90, about $10 a Quart.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Please do not use a GL4 GL5 combined fluid, you will make the shifting problem worse


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

see here


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

measure the amount of Oil you remove, on the front of the transaxle case towards radiator there is a square drive plug on all the Nissan transaxles I have worked on. .
you can fill from there, and refill either the specification amount or the amount you removed, whichever is greater.
On the last one i worked on (SR20) one plug was 3/8 square and one was 1/2 square drive.
So you will need some 1/2 drive socket extensions and a handle, bigger is best, they are tight.


----------



## specvchick07 (Sep 16, 2009)

k thanks alot


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

you are welcome, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

very useful info. thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

by the way i cant get redline or Royal purple around here easily, so i ordered my MT90 from JEGS


----------

